# SWSE/Scum & Villany I: The Hutt's Offer (Closed)



## knightemplar (May 19, 2010)

The game has been closed. Thanks for your interest.  


Currently we have a Human Jedi, Human Noble, and a Feeorin Soldier. If you have a concept you would like to play, go ahead and post. 

*Game in Progress:* IC


I am thinking of running a SWSE game with an emphasis on the scoundrel's and rogues out there. I am looking for 3 to 5 players that would be interested in following this type of story line. Any character is welcome to join, but the starting plot lines deal with working for the Hutts. The plot lines will change with character interaction and dealing with NPCs. 

Currently I am also running the Star Trek: Ascendant game here. 

This game will run slow, as I have a full time job and college courses I am currently taking. I am pushing for a turn a week, but some times that will slip. I will answer questions on the OOC thread as soon as I see them. I do like trying to keep all the characters engaged in the story.

Time Period: 4 years Before the Battle of Yavin. Imperial forces patrol the space lanes. The rebellion is not very viable currently due to internal politics.

Starting Location: Mos Eisley, Tatooine

*Character Creation:*

All characters will use the Planned Generation scheme from the Main Core on page 18. The characters will have 25 points to use to increase their ability scores. 

Books: I have all of the books, please consult with me before using anything from the Jedi Academy and the Force Unleashed books.

Races: Characters can select race as they want. The more esoteric the race, the more problems it might cause for the character in NPC interactions. The Scavenger's Guide to Droids can also be used.

Classes: All classes are open, but Jedi-based characters will have additional hardships such as no master to train them. Jedi and Sith prestige classes are closed. 

Feats: Most feats are open. 

Destiny Points will not be used, we will be using Backgrounds from the Rebellion book. 

Organization rules will be used. 

Skill challenges rules will be used from Galaxy of Intrigue.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

KT; I just saw this.  I normally watch the new games thread for announcements so I did not see this until today.

I play in one SWSE game already (possum's DoD), but I am interested in playing another.  I too am busy with several games, but I can work in another that plans on only being updated once per week.


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2010)

Hehee... Now this is a game system I do know and like  I had a character idea for that game that perrin refers to but there were so many players interested that I dropped out. It could be easily fitted to this sort of thing too. Here's the original idea:


> A young Feeorin Merc/Pirate who has just been released from prison. He sat the last 1½ years for being a "separatist symphatiser". Which he wasn't until thrown into jail, but he was captured on a pirate ship raiding a republic transport. Now he is quite pissed towards the new "empire" and especially the cloned stormtroopers, ready to take any opportunity to cause them trouble.



Now since the timeline is a bit different, I need to make some adjustments. Maybe no need for hatred towards the empire and such.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

BR; That game is going strong.  We just reached level 2 this week.  

Having just found the thread an hour ago, so no clear ideas on a character yet.  Since jedis are all in hiding or dead, how about a Jedi class character (but never been a padawan, maybe self-taught) that has been piloting on smuggling runs keeping his Force skills secret.  He would be more neutral, between the light and the dark sides of the force.  No ideas on race yet, but non-human might make more sense.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 28, 2010)

I think I may be interested. I'd like to play a human or twi'lek noble, someone born with status but with a bad streak. Perhaps a member of one of the favored families of the Hutts struck by wanderlust.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

So we have 3 interested people, that's a minimum.  Before I put a pencil to paper on character generation, I would like some clarification on the Jedi training hardships.  Specifically what's going to be allowed via self taught.  I will look at other Force Users too.

Also, rather than creating characters willy nilly, how about getting a better idea of the concepts we should cover working for the Hutts.


----------



## knightemplar (May 28, 2010)

perrinmiller: If you want to be about late 20-early 30 you could be a 'youngling' or padawan that escaped Order 66. If you would like to be older you can be up to the rank title of a jedi knight. 

The hardships are as such: 

If your carrying a lightsaber and it is found. For the imperial forces, it is an immediate death sentence or an inquisitor is called to break you. For the fringe forces, it will be a race to see who can turn you in for the rather large bounty on the jedi. You have to be extremely careful about using your powers. It is also up to you whether or not you would like to tell your shipmates. 

A good example is the Dark Times comic series by Dark Horse. The jedi knight no longer truly follows the jedi path of peace, but one in his eyes where he is trying to do good. But the path is very subjective. 

There will be no master for training. No jedi council exists in this time frame, just Darth Vader and the Inquisitors trying to hunt you down. There will be no real mechanical benefit against it. Just remember that they can Sense Force as well as you can. You might want to look into Force Stealth power. 

If you do decide on running a jedi, please no powers such as precognition or telepathy that can ruin plot lines. I would like only one jedi in the game. I do not have anything against having force sensitive on a regular character though, as long as they do not pursue the jedi path. 

Blackrat: That is fine. Since you are in the Ascendant game, you have a good idea of how I run the games. What about recently released/escaped from Kessel. You can keep the attitude towards the imperials.

Airwalkrr: Noble and smuggler are a good mix of classes. I have played one myself. I wound up taking a Tapani noble myself, and having her step-mother go after her to supplement her child as the head of the household. She wound up as a smuggler to hide from the bounty hunters her step mother hired to go after her. 

Story: I am probably not going too dark. First game has you working for a Hutt, doing a personal mission. Later on, if we decide to continue could lead to working for the Hutts further or the Black Sun. You will do a little bit of smuggling. I am not going into slaving, but maybe some spice running. 

The pilot will start with a ship free and clear, won during a sabacc game. The vessel was called the "Trump Kardde", and used to be the property of Talon Kardde. This is way before he founded the smuggler's alliance. But may become a contact later for future work.

The ship is a light transport. Up to the pilot on which type, like a YT-1300, Ghtroc 720 (SotG), YT-1250 (S&V), or a Dynamic-class (Ebon Hawk out of KOTOR, SotG).It has had some upgrades done to it such as a hidden smuggling compartment. The pilot can rename the ship to whatever he wants. 

I will be introducing a mechanic on Nar Shadda that can do modifications and upgrades to the ship. There will also be a npc introduced that can become a contact within the Bounty Hunter's Guild, if a character would like to pursue that option. 

I will allow one droid follower such as a 3PO or R1-R4 unit as equipment. Some of the upgrades from Scavenger's Guide can be added within reason. 

Suggestions: Things I do recommend is at least one person understanding Huttese. I would suggest Shyriwook, but this is not absolutely necessary. I do suggest one person taking Treat Injury as a skill.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

Well I can not hold back posting in here any longer. Believe me I have tried LOL (just don't know if I have time for another game and I don't have any books).

My experience with the system is limited to KOTOR and KOTORII. And I know d20 in and out. But if you will have me I'm thinking of at least picking up the SWSE book I always page through it at Border's maybe I can get a cheap on from Amazon.

Ok what clinched it for me was needing someone to Treat Injury, I'm your man (or in this case I would say droid) . Let me see if I got this group down so far.

perrinmiller - self taught jedi - melee combatant
Black Rat - pirate - so our pilot??
airwalkrr - noble smuggler - face man??

If I were to take an assassin droid (or bounty hunter droid) with a quirk for disecting things (learns all about the inside so he knows where to strike) and a liking for some big hardware do you think I could get in?

HM


----------



## knightemplar (May 29, 2010)

I do not mind Holyman, but for a droid, I would not use the main rule book, but the Scavenger's Guide to Droids.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2010)

I was thinking Jedi class, but not actually a member of the Order (thus self-taught).  That would be Jedi as in Force User that inherited a light saber somehow maybe.  But I am also going to delve into the books at the other traditions.  I still haven't looked at races yet.  

For skills that are for the group (i.e. Piloting, Mechanics, etc...) I was actually thinking Pilot for the Jedi, thus the reason for being involved in smuggling or whatever.  Maybe he is partners with the pirate.  He is the pilot and provided some of the stake for the Sabacc game that the pirate won.  The pirate is the navigator and gunner?  Just an idea.

I like the droid being the medic.  I was going to suggest our equipment droid be multi-purposed with that mind before HM chimed in.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

Yeah but if I'm the medic whose's going to repair me? LOL maybe that would be good for a utility droid fix the ship and me?

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2010)

Don't see why not.  Since we are allowed the equipment droid.  Just because your character is a heroic droid, doesn't mean we would lose that benefit (I hope).

Edit: KT; What about the Jensaarai?  I am also having trouble finding Force Stealth.  I looked it up on Wookieepedia and for Saga Edition it is split up into different things.  I found the Force Power Cloak, but that is general concealment, not hiding your abilities to other force users.


----------



## knightemplar (May 29, 2010)

perrinmiller: Agent of Ossus in the Force Unleashed book has some force stealth powers (p91-92). How do you visualize your Jenassari? 

HM: If I remember right there is a template for the 2-1B droid. But, play what you want. If I need to introduce a medic as an npc, I can do so. The biggest thing about battle droids and assassin droids they are mostly banned by the empire. There is a super expensive permit to have one, but you might not want to look like a common battle or assassin droid. 

Here is a link to a good excel character generator if you need it. Its called Sagasheet. I think its up to version 1.4

Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2010)

Thanks I will try to find it.

For Char Sheets, Myth-Weavers does Saga Sheets.  It is nice and easy for PbP gaming.  Unfortunately you cannot link them to your signature anymore. 

Edit:  Found it.  Are you saying that you are allowing the Talent Buried Presence for any Jedi character in hiding, or does my character have to be an Agent of Ossus?  It sort of makes sense that the Talent would be available to any trained Force User that survived being hunted for years.


----------



## Blackrat (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, I have pretty good basic txt char sheet for use in pbp's. I think I originally took someone else's and modified it a bit. Here's an example of it: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1238-storm-republic-empire.html


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2010)

Worked a Human Jedi.  
Galen Rapp
Took Piloting for the group, but can switch it to Initiative if someone else wants to be the pilot.  Still not sure I am sold on the idea yet, better melee fighter builds out there I am sure.

How are we handling starting money?


----------



## knightemplar (May 30, 2010)

perrinmiller: I will allow access to the talent as a talent choice. 

Maximum Starting Money.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

Hey all, am thinking what if you took a doc droid, and gave it assassin droid protcols. Maybe this assassin got you during a check up, or something like that.

Right now I picture him in his lab specimen bottles everywhere with strange things floating in them. He looks up from some animal carcass on the table and asks. _"Good day, how may I be of service to you." _in that calm doc droid voice of his.

he's a little creepy you know.

HM


----------



## Blackrat (May 30, 2010)

Well, my original idea was sorta like pilot/unarmed combatant, and I think I would like to develop it from that point. That said, perrin, I'm pretty much of the opinion that more than one pilot is always a good idea. Running a swse game on tabletop, I find that the group would have often benefitted of onether pilot when they still only had one. But that does depend on the availability of crafts to fly 


knightemplar said:


> Blackrat:That is fine. Since you are in the Ascendant game, you have a good idea of how I run the games. What about recently released/escaped from Kessel. You can keep the attitude towards the imperials.



Yeah, that's a good idea. Don't need much tweaking to the background blurb 

Well, it seems I already had the sheet done for that other game too. Didn't even remember it  I'll check the equipment, but I think I'm fine with these. The consept of the character in a nutshell: Pirate mechanic pilot who hits hard with his fists 
[sblock=Naar]
Feeorin soldier 1
Background: Enslaved
Force Points 5
Init: +6; Senses: low-light vision, Perception +3

Languages: Basic, Feeorin, Huttese, Ryl

Defenses: Ref 15 (14 flat-footed), Fort 17, Will 9
hp: 32; Threshold: 17
Speed: 6 squares

Melee: Combat Gloves +4 (1d6+7)
Ranged: by weapon +2
Base Atk: +1; Grp: +6 (4+2)

Abilities: Str 17, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 6, Cha 6

Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, Stronger By Age, Brutal, Inborn Resilience

Talents: Hammerblow

Feats: Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Martial Arts I, Weapon Proficiency (Simple, Pistol, Rifle)

Skills: Endurance +7, Initiative +6, Mechanics +7, Perception +3, Pilot +6

Possessions: combat gloves, slugthrower pistol, blast helmet and vest, all-temperature cloak, utility belt, bandolier, hip holster, Clips x5, 162cr[/sblock]Hammerblow is from Legacy Era book, but is non era-specific. Mechanically speaking, it allows unarmed attacks to be made as two handed attacks, doubling the str for damage.


----------



## knightemplar (May 30, 2010)

Blackrat: I don't mind hammerblow. I would rather not use the unleashed feats, though the cinematic of the apprentice pulling a star destroyer out of orbit was rather epic during the game. 

Holyman: There are two different type of medical droids available. The 2-1b and the Fx-7. Depends on which you like better. There are cases that the Empire has used C-3P0 units with spy and assasination protocols also. I think one of the better known ones was C-3PX.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

And what about good old HK-47, one of the rudest droids I ever met LOL. ButI do want hands (to hold heavy weapons) so probably the 2-1b seris and he had assassin protocols added so he could make it look like they died of whatever they went to him for. (Jezz I hope it was life threating?!)

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (May 31, 2010)

I've thought about it a bit and I'm not really into this game. I withdraw my character idea. Have fun everyone!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2010)

That's too bad Airwalkrr, cya around.

Hmmm, I thought the Pirate was going to be a Scoundrel and ranged fighter.  With a Droid covering medic and capable of combat we have the Treat Injury covered without resorting to the equipment droid covering it.  We can use a Astromech droid for Use Computer and Mechanics, so we can cover those pretty well.

The Jedi may be too limited with only three people.  Without much skills and being a mediocre melee fighter without using the lightsaber, perhaps I need to go back to the drawing board.

Naar: Pilot, melee fighter
Droid: Assassin Medic
Me: Maybe a Human (or other race) Noble for face duties.

I have a female Human Noble already done for a different time period.
Lyra Aragone
I could easily make some modifications to make a different character.  I believe there were some other races I was looking at that would work.  Being a noble she can take the Treat Injury and HM can be more of a combat droid to round out the group.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

your saying just go heavy combat with the droid then?

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2010)

@HM; It's an option.  Not seeing the droid's build yet, I cannot say what you are sacrificing for the Treat Injury skill.  

Without going the full surgery route, a Noble has skills to burn and can take Treat Injury without sacrifice covering basic needs for the group.  However a full medical droid with the surgical feats can really heal people up quick.  Perhaps our equipment droid can handle that so we don't have to.

But you offered up originally to be the medic to make a 4th, so you tell us how sold you are on the medical part.  

For me I am still kicking around ideas for a character. With the Noble I can still go FU too and just not go lightsaber right away. Not sure if KT would let me multi-class into Jedi later as a self-taught FU. Also I think a Scoundrel should be included in our party, just because we are working for the Hutts to begin with.  I haven't looked up building one of those yet.  But maybe that's BR's plan with Naar to multi-class in Scoundrel later.

Pretty much if we only have 3 interested people, I can be flexible.  Of course if we don't have a good balance, perhaps KT has ideas about keeping the scenarios such that we are not penalized because of it.  Maybe we really don't need a face at all.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 2, 2010)

Airwalkrr: Sorry to see you go. If you change your mind, send me a PM and I can see where I can insert you into the game. 

Holyman: The following droids can be played as droid heros that have some of the skills you were looking for:

HKB-3 Hunter Killer droid
SD-X-Series Stealth Battle Droid
V2-Series Commando Droid. 

For the most part the droid templates for combat droids are:

+2 Dex -2 Int They do not have Constitution scores and have a set amount of hit points. Also due to no constitution score, you have 21 points for character creation or you can use 15,14,13,12,10 to assign to the other ability scores. 

They have all droid immunities as listed in the Saga Core book

Equipment: Walking Locomotion, plasteel shell (+2 to armor), basic processor, internal comlink, locked access, 2 hand appendages, and a vocabulator. If you choose one of the models above, then some equipment may be switched out. 

Languages: Basic and Binary

Feat: You can pick one Armor Proficiency and one Weapon Proficiency feat for which you meet the prerequisites for. 

These can then be used to pick up Soldier levels and the like. Your hit points never change which is nice at lower levels, but at higher levels can be a big deficeit. 

Since you do not have access to the books, do you want me to build this for you?

perrinmiller: if you take the Force Sensitive feat at first level, you can level jedi with the noble. Just remember as you level up, it is from your earlier training as you start to remember from so long ago. 

As far as Lyra go ahead and make the changes that you want to make and let me know and I will look at her again. I had no problems with anything I saw though. 

Blackrat: Naar is fine. What type of ship did you want to pick?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 2, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Blackrat: Naar is fine. What type of ship did you want to pick?




Oh yeah, if Perrin wanted to have pilot too, it's ok for me that he owns the ship if he wants. Altough it could fit well to Naar's background as pirate who's just been released from prison. No money to speak of, and goes off winning a ship 

I'm pretty much ok with any of those you listed, but since both Dynamic and YT-1300 are a bit of clichee and the YT-1250 looks a bit stupid, I think I'd rather have the Ghtroc 720.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

I am waiting for HM before I finish up the Noble.  I will consider the FU angle too.  For the ship, BR can pick. I will have Pilot too and RP-wise it may make more sense for the Noble to have won it.  But she will need a partner, I will try to work something into her background to cover the ship and Naar.  Maybe she helped him escape or something.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Greetings... I have been watching this post, himmmmg and hawwwing away of whether to get into yet another SW Saga game on these boards (I am now in two). So I thought I would post and see what happens from there.

As far as characters go... I am not sure what Perrin wants to do. It seems he wanted to be a Jedi but has considered other options as there is a lack in a few places.

So 3, but really two concepts I have considered...

Human Noble (a face for the group) Skill focus in those lovely skills persuasion and deception. At some point anyhow. She, yes a she, would be somewhat of a playgirl who have a rich mommy/daddy who really are clueless at what their daughter is up to.

The second option is a human scoundrel (gunslinnger-dual wielding pistols at some point.) The third option went with this, merely a wookiee gunslinnger. But human will probably win out.

So if there is a spot I'll throw in with some scum to commit some villainy!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Songdragon;  "Lyra" is actually already in another game, so you can take Noble or Scoundrel and fill the 'face' and 2nd Pilot as well.  You will have the skill picks to do both most likely.

Then HM can stick with his original plan for Assassin Droid with Medic abilities.

I can stick with Galen and probably take Endurance instead of Pilot.

That way I can play a Jedi somewhere.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a character. Took me a while to figure out, I never considered playing a noble before and with all the books out there, so many talents/feats to choose from. As well, the background stuff is rather interesting. If needed I would be willing to switch Initiative with Treat Injury if it would help having another with the skill.

I will come up with a background story (soon) to go with the backgrounds we are using instead of destinies.

[sblock="Ava Varaun"]
Medium human noble 1
*Background* Imprisoned
*Force Points* 5
*Initiative* +7, *Perception* +5
*Languages:* Basic, High Galactic, Huttese, Bothese, Binary 

*Defenses:* Ref 14 (ff 12), Fort 13, Will 13
HP 19; Second Wind 12; Threshold 13

Speed 6 squares
*Ranged:* Blaster Pistol +2 (3d6, 2d6 stun), Wrist Blaster +2 (3d4)
*Melee:* -1 unarmed
Base Attack +0

*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 15

*Talents:* Done it All {galaxy of intrigue}(Knack and Tough as Nails)

*Feats:* Linguist, Skill Focus (Persuasion), Silver Tongue {Galaxy of Intrigue p29}, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Simple)

*Trained Skills:* Deception +7, Gather Information +7, Initiative +7, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Perception +5, Persuasion +12, Stealth +7, Use Computer +6

*Untrained Skills:*Climb +3, Jump +0, Swim +3, Stealth +4, Treat Injury +3 

*Possessions:* (1315cr = 1000 chip1, 315 chip2) blaster pistol, breath mask, cred chip (2), comlink earbud, datapad (10 data cards), holster, recording unit (video), utility belt, wrist blaster.

Description: [sblock=Images]Ava Varaun Ava Varaun Full Pic[/sblock]

[sblock=Ava's Background] 
Ava Varaun was not born with the same she now uses, but it has become the only one she acknowledges. As a young girl Ava grew up rather privileged, her parents are both part of a large supply corporation. The corporation was part of supplying parts just as the republic army was crated and has grown and remained strong as it became the Empire. These days Ava has little contact with her family save through several intermediaries.

Ava first ran into trouble in her early adulthood. She was along on a corporate junket when she met a man and the two hit it off together. They spent most of the next two weeks together. It was at the end of this time that the resort was raided and everyone was arrested. It turned out that the man she had fallen for was a suspected rebel spy. As Ava had spent time with him she too was arrested. She claimed her innocence but being caught with a known spy the Imperial authorities just could not believe it. She was given a long sentence, but through her parents connections she freed seven months later.

Ava came out changed. She was more jaded about how things worked in the galaxy. Even though she was offered her job back, she declined and moved on. Much of her new travels had her associating with less reputable beings.

It was not a year later that Ava had been arrested again for fraud. And while she had a small part in the offense, she was punished the same as the others. This time in a local planetary facility she met and became friends with a Bothan woman, Eshka. Eshka was imprisoned for a large list of offences, some she did, but others she did not, all as a favor for the Empire to keep her out of their hair.

Ava spent only three months in the facility before she became part of an escape plan of several of the prisoners. Ava used her skills at persuasion to distract and acquire minor items that fit into a bigger plan. Having escaped the group of former prisoners rubbed it in by stealing the warden’s starship. The small group made a minor pact to help one another whenever they were able, as they went their own ways.

Ava has found her way avoiding the law when she can. Eshka contacted Ava letting her on a potential job that she was not able to take advantage of. The catch, was to deal with the Hutts. Ava thanked her friend for the offer and has made for Tatooine to see how she can make the best of what is offered.[/sblock](Imprisoned: (stealth is a class skill) As a result of your imprisonment, you start as a hero with a criminal history, but you also have a number of criminal contacts who can help you out. You can obtain black market goods in half the time it usually takes to obtain them (minimum 1 day). See page 119 of the Saga Edition core rulebook for information on obtaining restricted objects on the black market.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> If needed I would be willing to switch Initiative with Treat Injury if it would help having another with the skill.



We are still waiting to here back from Holy Man on this same question, when I asked him.  Maybe he's busy.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry hard to find a Wi-Fi spot to post from tried three yesterday they all didn't work.

What's the question? Somebody else wants to take treat injury and leave me to take heavy weapons/mechanics and then I don't need to be a droid doc?

I think after everyone decides I will take whatever everyone thinks we need to round out the group, is that ok? That would be easier for me as my connection is down till the 18th 

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

After more thought, here's my 2 creds.

*Treat Injury:* First, it would help if KT could answer us about the equipment droid.  If it is still allowed then perhaps it can be a  surgical type then we only need first aid coverage among the player characters.  I vote Ava do that and HM stick to Combat Droid in that situation.
But, if we don't get an equipment droid for surgery, then whoever takes Treat Injury might need to consider Surgical Expertise and Skill Focus early or later on.  In that case it might be better for it to be HM's droid, since he won't have to use that on himself and Naar can fix him.  But with two melee fighters, we need ranged support too.  I think HM's original droid concept was going to do both, but not sure.

*Spaceship Skills:* I am done some rethinking on this. Now originally my Jedi was going to take Pilot (at +7) as his contribution to party skills., but we don't need 3 Pilots.  But looking at Spaceship Ops, there really isn't anything else for the Jedi to do except Pilot really, so I would like to go back to that.  If we have two Pilots, we also need Astrogation, Gunnery, and Engineering as well.  Naar or the Combat Droid will have to be the Gunner in the long run.  Maybe Ava should cover Astrogation by taking Galactic Lore.  Again it helps to know what the equipment droid will provide too.  But overall I think we are going to be spending time flying around the galaxy in our ship and everyone might need a role during those times.

I have started looking at my choices for Background (Mainly Occupational) on the Jedi, leaning towards Criminal(smuggler) to tie in with the setting of being a smuggler and explain association with Naar.  Another choice would be Celebrity (Swoop racer pilot - with Pilot skill).  I do want to ask about the potential of Professional Athlete as an occupation (Associated Skills: Endurance, Acrobatics, and Jump). 

I am happy to work Galen's background into Naar's and/or Ava's.  I have the ideas in my noggin but I am sort of waiting on the spaceship issue to be resolved first, since Pilot Skill is going to factor into both Background and Backstory.

Current Party Situation:
Naar the Pirate (Soldier) - Melee combat, Pilot, Mechanic
Galen (Jedi) - Melee combat, Pilot
Ava (Noble) - Ranged Combat, Face, Computer, First Aid?
HM's Droid (Assassin/Medical) - Ranged Combat, Medical?
Equipment Droid ??? - Mechanic, Surgery, or Astrogation?


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, the equipment droid offer is still valid. There is also a bodyguard droid also that has some rudimentary combat ability and some medical ability. Or depending on the party, it can be a medical droid or an R2 unit. 

perrinmiller: I do not have a problem with any of the backgrounds.

Songdragon: Ava looks good, I do not see anything wrong.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Yes, the equipment droid offer is still valid. There is also a bodyguard droid also that has some rudimentary combat ability and some medical ability. Or depending on the party, it can be a medical droid or an R2 unit.
> 
> perrinmiller: I do not have a problem with any of the backgrounds.
> 
> Songdragon: Ava looks good, I do not see anything wrong.



Thanks.  Probably go with Professional Athlete a Prizefighter/Gladiator type in the Outer Rim.

For the equipment droid, either medical or R2 unit.  Votes?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 4, 2010)

I would like to suggest a Q7 rather than R2 if KT accepts it. Mostly only because I think Q7 is more cute  It's basically a hovering R2 that's spherical in shape.

Q7-series astromech droid - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 4, 2010)

As for HolyMan's droid. The droid book basically made playing droids much easier, I would like to suggest a custom built Combat Droid. You don't need much more than what KT provided on the last page, and the core book for picking a class. I'd suggest going with Soldier so you are a killing machine and also have access to treat injury. The idea of assassin doctor is so cool that personally I'd love to see you play one 

Actually, as SW:SAGA is the one game that I'm totally familiar with and absolutely love, and I love to fiddle with new characters... So if you want, I can build you a droid character if you give a little more detailed guideline


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Perrin... Ava can drop pilot (really only took it for a 2nd pilot, co-pilotish stuff, even if I had a +1 better than Naar  ) and take Treat Injury. I do not think that I will take the surgery feat, so if HM's Assassin droid with a medical thing wants that, I have no problem with that. Sometimes it is good to have more than one person with needed skills.  If someone else takes treat injury all together, than I am taking stealth as another skill (I like backgrounds).

As for the droid helper... I looked at the Q7 stats from the Force Unleashed and they are almost the same. The big things is the Q7 can hover and the like, while an R2 (not sure of the R4 or 5) has several modes of travel as well storage and more appendages. It does not matter to me either way. It would be different to have a ball following us around.

As for ship options... I was going to say that the commander option is available, but my knowledge (tactics) is rather non-existent, but since the DC is 10, I can roll it untrained. I can also use the sensor operator, with some computer use skills.

For the knowledge... I currently have Bureaucracy, I can change to Galactic Lore if needed. As much as Tactics is an option, it just does not seem to fit what I am thinking of for Ava.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Songdragon.  I agree on the Q7.  Perhaps it can do surgery later if needed.  Original intent for HM was the Assassin that liked to pretend to be a doctor.  Based on the characters skills, we can maybe modify the Q7 to cover our redundancies afterward.  I was actually thinking that tactics might be something Ava picked up at 4th level if you increased Int with the bonus.  It's an option if needed down the road.

For the ship, Naar could have won it in a scheme that Galen and he hatched.  Using something of someone else's (without their knowledge) wagered on Galen's prize fight (to lose) and got it in the winnings when Galen threw the fight while favored to win.  This also ended his career, but got him the attention of the Hutts as they swindled a rival.  What do you think?  You can still pick the ship, BR.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the background to go with the Imprisoned background.

[sblock=Ava's Background]
Ava Varaun was not born with the same she now uses, but it has become the only one she acknowledges. As a young girl Ava grew up rather privileged, her parents are both part of a large supply corporation. The corporation was part of supplying parts just as the republic army was crated and has grown and remained strong as it became the Empire. These days Ava has little contact with her family save through several intermediaries.

Ava first ran into trouble in her early adulthood. She was along on a corporate junket when she met a man and the two hit it off together. They spent most of the next two weeks together. It was at the end of this time that the resort was raided and everyone was arrested. It turned out that the man she had fallen for was a suspected rebel spy. As Ava had spent time with him she too was arrested. She claimed her innocence but being caught with a known spy the Imperial authorities just could not believe it. She was given a long sentence, but through her parents connections she freed seven months later.

Ava came out changed. She was more jaded about how things worked in the galaxy. Even though she was offered her job back, she declined and moved on. Much of her new travels had her associating with less reputable beings.

It was not a year later that Ava had been arrested again for fraud. And while she had a small part in the offense, she was punished the same as the others. This time in a local planetary facility she met and became friends with a Bothan woman, Eshka. Eshka was imprisoned for a large list of offences, some she did, but others she did not, all as a favor for the Empire to keep her out of their hair.

Ava spent only three months in the facility before she became part of an escape plan of several of the prisoners. Ava used her skills at persuasion to distract and acquire minor items that fit into a bigger plan. Having escaped the group of former prisoners rubbed it in by stealing the warden’s starship. The small group made a minor pact to help one another whenever they were able, as they went their own ways.

Ava has found her way avoiding the law when she can. Eshka contacted Ava letting her on a potential job that she was not able to take advantage of. The catch, was to deal with the Hutts. Ava thanked her friend for the offer and has made for Tatooine to see how she can make the best of what is offered.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty much finished up my Jedi.





Updated Sheet: Galen Rapp

Here's the rough background.  I put in some ties to Naar, but need some more from BR to flush it out better if needed.
[sblock=Background]Galen Rapp was born and grew up in Nar Shaddaa.  His father was a Jedi on the run and ended up getting his mother pregnant while hiding out at the Smuggler's Moon .  His parents never married though, the Jedi refused to put the boy and his mother in danger.  During his childhood Galen learned about the force in secret from his father, but not many of the teachings regarding philosophy.  Luckily the boy had a good heart and his mother raised him with some values so he isn't completely susceptible to the dark side.  Imperial agents eventually tracked down his father and he was killed trying to flee.  Galen was able to recover the lightsaber from his dad's belongings before the agents did and having his mother's last name kept him from ever being connected to the dead Jedi.  After leaving home as a young adult, Galen used his martial training to get involved with competition fighting.  At first it was only a way to hone his fighting skills, but a man has to eat and provide for his family.  His mother did not really approve, but then married a quiet merchant to support herself anyway.  Galen was able to make a decent reputation for himself in the arena.  

He ended up fighting to a draw a brutish fella named Naar.  Afterward their mutual respect turned into a friendly rivalry, but they never fought each other again.  A few other big, ugly brutes decided they needed to take the two out and they both ended up fighting together in a few matches.  This shared camaraderie and mutual respect developed into a  friendship.  It wasn't in Galen's nature to get hung up on pride so  much and he doesn't have a big ego to get in the way either.  To him the fights were mostly training and way to earn credits after all.  So this friendly rivalry became nothing more than banter after their troublesome foes were dealt with.  

Deciding it was time to get out of the fighting business they developed a scheme to work together to make some serious credits.  Galen decided this would be a good way to leave the arena and try something else with some capital in their favor.  By placing a hefty wager on his Galen's last championship fight, Naar was able to win a space ship after betting on Galen to lose.  The wager's victim never suspected that Galen threw the fight, nor the ship Naar wagered was not his own.  Galen, having tipped another acquaintance about the fix on the fight, a minor Hutt Lord was also able to make some good money as well.   Naar and Galen flew to Tatooine to hopefully turn this little favor into a job opportunity and make some good money working for the Hutts.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds good perrin. I was thinking that Naar had been out from the jail for a max of 6 months by the time the game starts, so they developed friendship pretty fast, but that's cool. I guess he might have been in the arena for few times himself too  I wouldn't call Naar "roguish" though... More like "brutish" 

I still haven't decided whether Naar should have escaped or was released... Kessel sounds right though


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

BR; Okay draft up yours and I can modify mine as appropriate. 

Maybe we fought to a draw and mutual respect developed into a friendship.  Galen's nature means he doesn't get hung up with pride so much and he doesn't have a big ego in the way either, so rather that trying to see who has the bigger D***, they could have decided to develop friendly rivalry that becomes more like banter than actual deeds.  

If they united against a couple of jerks on the circuit, 6 months is plenty of time to be good friends.  That would have to be the case if Naar is to know that Galen is a Force User.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 8, 2010)

knightemplar... I was wondering, did you want the characters to know one another before arriving at  Mos Eisley, on Tatooine?

Blackrat... I would just go and make up the droid and see if Holyyman would like to change once he gets his internet back. Cannot hurt to give him some idea of what he might choose to play.

Changes to Ava will be taking up Knowledge (tactis) now... and picking up Stealth as well. If I need anything else I will see about getting it with Skill Training feat. That 4th level Int boost is likely Acrobatics.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2010)

I think it better if Blackrat did make the droid (I'll provide the character/personaliy)  

Is this game like 3.5 i.e. skill ranks/feats/d20 and all?? I got some pm's and really didn't know much about what was described. I think i'll pick up the saga book (think I saw it for $8.00 on Amazon) so I won't have to bug kt with another game of his where I play and don't know the rules. 

Just make the droid fill in/support I think that would be for the best. 

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

HM;  There is a lot of similarities so you will understand things well enough I am sure.  But many things have been changed (in the name of simplification), so it is probably closer to D&D 4th Ed in some respects.  Less skills is good as they combined them, many d20 Feats are there, but some have been turned into Talents.  Combat modifiers are different (some penalties are higher, i.e. firing into melee is -5 instead of -4).  There is no 5-foot step as a free action and you cannot draw a weapon (as a free action) while moving; those are two big differences that have had an impact on my first combats.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually... I already cobbled together a droid the other day  I'll post it later as I'm at work now. It is currently built as Soldier, with focus on Treat Injury. There is one choice that I'd like you to make yourself. You get a weapon proficiency feat in addition to those that your class already gives. So you pretty much have a choice of Advanced Melee, Heavy Weapons or Exotic Weapon. I'm not sure now, but I think Heavy Weapons also includes vehicle weapons... Need to check that...

Anyways, I'd say saga is sort of a mix of 4e and D20 modern. The talent/feats work very much like d20 modern, that is, feats are quite like d&d 3.5 too  Same with BaB/HP... Well, there are no saves anymore though, rather defences. You don't roll a save but enemy rolls against one of your defences depending on what he is doing. Normal attacks against reflex, poisons and such against fortitude and mind controls etc against will. Defences increase per level.

The skills work nearly the same as in D&D 4e. So you get a +5 for a skill you are trained in, another +5 for focus, and then ability modifier + ½ your level. You can use feats to pick more trained skills.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, Heavy Weapons Proficiency works for Vehicles.  I checked when I took it for another character I recently built.  It is a good choice if Naar doesn't take it to do Gunnery on the spaceship.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I'll be taking it too eventually, or at least vehicular combat, but there's never too many gunners


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's the new background. I wrote it to fit in seamlessly with Galen.
[sblock=Imprisoned, Escaped and "Lucky"]Naar is a young Feeorin mercenary who was just starting his career. The company he joined, Frozen Star, took a job to protect a transport from pirates. Unfortunately, unknown to them, the transport itself was infact a pirate smuggler ship. They were intercepted by Imperial Destroyer, and the ensuing short battle was hopeless. Naar was one of the few survivors from the raid, and was sentenced to Kessel for Piracy and Assault against Imperial forces.

Couple of years passed. Naar learned to live by his fists and grew to hate the Empire deeply for his injustice. Eventually he became a gladiator to entertain the Prison Adminestrator. He was transported to the Garrison Moon once a week to fight in arena. It was during one such flight that he and his fellow fighter surprised the guards and stole the shuttle. With fancy flying, Naar made it look like they had crashed an asteroid, and so they got rid of any bounty on them.

Naar left the shuttle to his accomplice on Nar Shaddaa and disappeared to the dephts of the city. Armed only with an ancient slugthrower and a jumpsuit he had modified from the Imperial Pilot's suit he soon found himself on another gladiator arena, fighting for little money. There he befriended a human, Galen, and together they built a daring heist plan which resulted in winning a ship and "escaping" to Tatooine. There, they are to meet Galen's contact, some Hutt.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

Naar's background looks okay to me, we are both a little vague on the details of the relationship, but I can add in those ideas I mentioned earlier.

I think we should start a RG Thread for People and Things.

EDIT: Actually added those ideas in already to Galen's background.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Br I will wait to see what weapon feats I have to start first then add them. So a droid soilder I will need to think of a background. Was he in the clone wars? How long since his last memory wipe? What is he doing treating humans a new combat medic type? Lots to do 

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, most of you will already be working on the ship. The ship has come to Tattooine to find new opportunities. 

We will be starting in Chalmun's Cantina. Remember there is a no droid policy in effect for a lot of Cantinas and Casinos. 


Blackrat: Did you come up with a new name for the ship? Also, on Holyman's droid go ahead and buy up to 5k credits worth of upgrades on it. 

perrinmiller: The changes look fine to me. Remember to denote when Buried Presence is active. 

Songdragon: Ava looks fine. Since Blackrat and perrinmiller share the ownership of the ship. Do you want the ownership of the Q7 droid?


I will think about how I want to organize the RG thread over the next couple of days. I am thinking about Place first and then people and places.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good.  

Galen and Naar could have given Ava a ride and decided she might be very useful to join the crew while en route.

Maybe HM's Droid came with the ship.  Our moronic victim in the wager might have wanted to get rid of a troublesome droid that is a tad bit dangerous and had him as part of the bargain. Thinking that it would be no great lose losing him.

I am happy to have Ava run the Q7, works for me.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks Br I will wait to see what weapon feats I have to start first then add them. So a droid soilder I will need to think of a background. Was he in the clone wars? How long since his last memory wipe? What is he doing treating humans a new combat medic type? Lots to do
> 
> HM




Damn, didn't have time to post it yesterday. But your starting weapon proficiencies are Simple (fists, knives, clubs etc.), Pistol and Rifles. Then you get one more. The choices are, as I said, Advanced Melee (Vibroweapons and such), Heavy (Repeater Cannons, Missile Launchers, Ship Weapons...), Exotic (Anything race specific like Bowcasters and some other weird stuff), and technically Lightsabers. But I'm not sure picking that is such a good idea 

EDIT: Hah! I forgot I had sagaforge on the work computer. Here's what I've done for you so far:[sblock=Droid]Medium Battle Droid soldier 1
Init +8; Senses Perception +7
Languages: Basic, Binary, ?

Defenses Ref 18 (15 flat-footed), Fort 14, Will 11
hp 30; Threshold 14
Speed 6 squares (walking)

Melee by weapon +2
Ranged blaster rifle +4 (3d8+0)
Base Atk +1; Grp +4

Abilities: Str 13, Dex 17, Con ─, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

Special Qualities: 4th Degree, Droid Traits, Bonus Armor Feat, Bonus Weapon Feat

Talents: ?

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy), Skill Focus (Treat Injury), Weapon Proficiency (Simple, Pistols, Rifles, ?)

Skills: Initiative +8, Perception +7, Treat Injury +10, ?

Systems: durasteel shell, walking locomotion, 2 hand appendages, internal comlink, vocabulator, locked access, heuristic processor, improved sensor package, darkvision

Possessions: blaster rifle, medical kit, surgery kit[/sblock]
Question marks mean that there is one of those still unpicked, and the excel sheet doesn't do all the calculations correctly so I have to doublecheck those at home. I took a rifle for you as it's a decent starting weapon, and that surgical kit costs freaking lot  There's still 400 starting creds to go with, but as a droid you don't need much  There's also some creds to spend to your systems so if you have some specific ideas what you want the droid to do...

As for the things that I haven't picked. I have some suggestions, but I'll let you decide.

Language, well, this I won't even suggest  Anything is good really 

Talent: Eventually you'll be needing Armored Defence (and Improved version later on) since you can't go without an "armor" as a droid. But even with your starting armor that won't come to play until level 5 so there's no hurry yet, but you can go with it. There are quite a lot of talents to choose from, things that improve your attacks like weapon specialization, or things that give some specific abilities. It's a bit hard to tell everything since you don't have the book yet. One thing to consider is your future advancement into prestige classes... But there you'd need the book too.

The weapon proficiency feat I already covered before the stat block.

Skill: Well, what do you want to be able to do well


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I totally missed the first time that you said we'll use Backgrounds instead of Destiny. I'll pick up Enslaved... As that's what going to Kessel is more like than Imprisonment 


knightemplar said:


> Blackrat: Did you come up with a new name for the ship? Also, on Holyman's droid go ahead and buy up to 5k credits worth of upgrades on it.



No... But I think Naar could have named it after his old company. Since everyone else is pretty much dead, no-one even remembers that name anymore. So maybe Frozen Star  Or does anyone have any suggestions?

5k. Okay, most of that is now in the droid. There's a little over 1k to go with.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Sure, Ava can be the proud owner of Q7.

Intro with Naar, Galen, and "Droid to be"...

Ava needs to get to Tatooine sooner than later. She scopes out some perspective ships/captains and chats up a few to find if she can get any to take her to where she needs to go. As Ava does not have a lot of credits to spend, she uses her charms on Naar and Galen to convince them to take her to Tatooine. As payment, she has agreed to let them in on a percentage of the "job". As she herself has not clue about how much can be made, she made it worth their while by settling on equal shares for what there is to be made. Ava can be rather convincing... 

We can add in HM's droid in as well as Ava and likely her captains learn that he is not some normal battle droid, but one with a will and mind of his own.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Works for me.  I can add something into Galen's to support that tomorrow.  Little busy tonight.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

For those in the know about droids...

Looking at the Q7... It has taken Perception with a skill training feat, but still only listed at +3 perception. This seems wrong, as you get a +5 when you are trained in a skill, +1 for half of level (2nd level non-heroic class) and the +2 for the sensors which would mean a +8.

Also considering we were talking about the possibility of reprogramming a skill or such. Do you drop one the skills known, for a new skill?

For the tools of the Q7, if you want to add, do current ones need replacing, or can you just add more. One big drawback of the Q7 is it has only 2 tools, unlike an R2, which has, lots. 

One of things I was wanting the plug into a computer like R2 does all the time, but there is no such tool for the Q7 to do so. I thought it would be cool to see a floating ball plugged in.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 12, 2010)

The RG thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/278099-swse-scum-villany-i-hutts-offer.html#post5209537

This is where I am going to be constructing the background thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/278100-swse-scum-villany.html#post5209542


Songdragon: Let me relook at the Q7 and the R2 side by side and see if we can work on the differences. Please tell me the most important tools you want the Q7 to have.


For the background thread, I think we are going to do a sectional one. Each post contains a different location, with npcs in the location. NPC descriptions are only going to be a couple of lines long. Here is an example below:

*Chalmun's Cantina*

Originally designed as a blockhouse against the frequent raids of the Tusken Raiders, this building was used as an armory when people were just starting to settle on Tatooine. It's central location has been a boon to smugglers, bounty hunters, and others with business deals that must be conducted quickly. Now, the cantina is place to meet freighter pilots who handle "special" cargo.

_Chalmun - _Chalmun is a large wookie who bought the building with gambling profits made on Ord Mantell. For some reason Chalmun, has an intense hatred for droids. 

_Wuher -_ Wuher, the bartender, is a non-communicative, ill-tempered local human that knows when to keep his mouth shut. 


Let me know what you think of this idea.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2010)

The Background thread sounds more like a Plots and Places thread, but the structure is fine by me.

I would rename both to properly reflect what they are though.
Something like:

SWSE: Scum & Villainy [RG Thread]
and 
SWSE: Scum & Villainy [Plots & Places]

As for the droid, I have started to post an opinion twice now and I keep deleting the text while proof-reading it.  Instead I will take this stance, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth."


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Seems fine to me. Posted my character and have bookmarked the posts.

Appendages I would be consider would be (especially if I added treat injury as back up to HolyMan's character) would be a hand, I am not sure if the probe is for the connecting to computer ports or not, but that, welder is nice, as is a laser torch for cutting.

I happened to see that there was the tool and instrument coupling (from the Scavenger Guide to Droids book)  that allows the change of such appendages in 2 rounds as needed.

An R2 sure does seem to have that nice array of needed tools.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

I posted my sheet in the Rogue's Galley thread and added some more background to include Ava.

It looks like we are almost ready.  Just need finishing touches on the two droids, yes?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> I posted my sheet in the Rogue's Galley thread and added some more background to include Ava.
> 
> It looks like we are almost ready.  Just need finishing touches on the two droids, yes?




I sent PM about that to HM, but he did say he was short on internet time until 18th. But yeah, the others seem to be ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Are we putting the ship into the Rogue's Gallery as it's own entry?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok posted the droid and looking for a pic I decided I like the look of the magnaguard (minus the cloak) and made a little background about how IG-101 was designed to be on hand to help with General Grevious's more organic parts. But it never got to serve in the Clone Wars so maybe it was sold and traded these past years till getting away to be on it's own.

Being found is ok with me maybe he was dormat a couple years.

Questions to answer: Language would be Kartha[sp?] or something else related to wear the magna seris was constructed.

Talent: Target Acquisition or Medical Analyzer

Weapon Prof: staff don't want a laser one to start will beat people up with a big piece of pipe or whatever is close to hand LOL.

Skill: Knowledge(tactics) or if that isn't allowed Endurance

Don't have a rulebook still but am at Borders now looking through thier SGtoD 

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Talent: Target Acquisition or Medical Analyzer
> 
> Weapon Prof: staff don't want a laser one to start will beat people up with a big piece of pipe or whatever is close to hand LOL.
> 
> Skill: Knowledge(tactics) or if that isn't allowed Endurance




Well, it's a 4th degree droid so it'll have to be Target Acquisition then

The Electrostaff or Forcepike, whichever you want are Advanced Melee Weapons so the extra prof feat would then be that.

Knowledge tactics is indeed Soldier skill so you can take it. It will have modifier +6

If you want, I can make the adjustments to the sheet and you can copy/paste it to RG.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

That works for me Blackrat, thanks

And a combat line for using a staff if you have the time. 

Anything else I need after that??

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm. No not really. I'll switch the rifle to a smaller weapon so you have more creds for melee weapon, and since you want to go with melee, I think some readjustment to ability scores are in order. I'll do those tomorrow.

And, I'll examine where the IG's were built and search for a suitable language based on that, as you said in the previous post. I think the most suitable would be the language of Grievous' species since 101 was designed to be his servant. I'll look into that tomorrow too.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry I didn't want to go in the melee direction was just going to have that as backup. And no need to by a melee weapon either I think I will have IG-101 improvise 

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, ok. In that case. No readjustment to ability scores. I'll get him some cheap melee weapon then.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks I need to figure out what IG-101 has been up to the past 14-15 yrs.

Anyone know where a combat medic droid would have been useful after the Clone Wars?? LOL

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Just about any merc company, bounty hunter organisation or crime syndicate  Anywhere in the outer rim.

Just thought of this; How about Vibrobayonet for your rifle? That way, you don't even need to change weapons if someone gets up close...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, how about IG used to work for the previous owner of Naar's ship? Due to some technicality, it became part of the bet. Something like the ship and any eguipment inside. The droid happened to be onboard...

So, IG would technically be owned by Naar, but since he never owned a droid before, he doesn't really know what to do with it. And so he lets the droid do whatever it wants to do, treating it as a business partner rather than eguipment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Both ideals sound good to me I forgot htier were vibro blades in KotOR so sounds good. I was wondering how IG-101 became more aware of it's self and more independant I think we can say it has to do with him being a medic a kind of empathy program used to help in determining the proper care to give.

And having someone own/command it is excatly what it needs, even if it is only lightly.

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, developing personality is usually due to lack of memory wipes. Now, since he is level 1, I suppose Karrde would have wiped his memory some time within past 6-12 months, but you'd think Naar would remember such a detail... He totally forgot, and doesn't even care if the droid builds personality


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's the sheet with those modifications
[sblock=Droid]Medium Battle Droid soldier 1
Init +8; Senses Perception +7
Languages: Basic, Binary, Kaleesh

Defenses Ref 18 (15 flat-footed), Fort 14, Will 11
hp 30; Threshold 14
Speed 6 squares (walking)

Melee Vibrobayonet +2 (2d6+2)
-Target +3 (2d6+3)
Ranged Blaster Rifle +4 (3d8+0)
-Target +5 (3d8+1)
Base Atk +1; Grp +4

Abilities: Str 13, Dex 17, Con ─, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

Special Qualities: 4th Degree, Droid Traits, Bonus Armor Feat, Bonus Weapon Feat

Talents: Target Acquisition

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy), Skill Focus (Treat Injury), Weapon Proficiency (Simple, Pistols, Rifles, Advanced Melee)

Skills: Initiative +8, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Perception +7, Treat Injury +10

Systems: durasteel shell, walking locomotion, 2 hand appendages, internal comlink, vocabulator, locked access, heuristic processor, improved sensor package, darkvision, translator unit (DC10)

Possessions: blaster rifle, vibrobayonet, medical kit, surgery kit[/sblock]
Technically, your equipment is 68 creds over the starting money, but Naar's is over 1000 short so if it's ok with KT, Naar could have bought that bayonet... And then I could not find anything useful to put all that starting system upgrade money... So I picked you a pretty good translator software. So once you've heard some language for a bit, you can try a DC10 int check to understand and speak it.

Oh, and may I suggest a name change. Technically there is IG-101 in the canon already. It's the main bodyguard of Grievous. I don't mind, but if it disturbs you now that you know... A close designation that's not yet claimed, how about IG-111?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's nickname him Iggy.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Let's nickname him Iggy.




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, the threads name have been changed as requested. 

I looked through the books, where is the Q7 in the books? I must be missing it, because I didn't see it flipping through them.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

pg 104 of the Force Unleashed Campaign Guide.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> pg 104 of the Force Unleashed Campaign Guide.




And it has a wrong picture. It has R7 picture 

Though last time I used Q7 I just used R2's stats and changed the locomotion.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 16, 2010)

I looked them over. I have no problem using the standard R2 template and just changing the locomotion over to hover.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and may I suggest a name change. Technically there is IG-101 in the canon already. It's the main bodyguard of Grievous. I don't mind, but if it disturbs you now that you know... A close designation that's not yet claimed, how about IG-111?




Hmm.. I thought they were IG-100's but my knowledge on that is suspect LOL

 IG-111 looks good and Iggy is ok though it my not respond the first few times not knowing who you are talking to. Am thinking on a quirk and personallity and I think Iggy will be ready to go.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

"Iggy... Hey Iggy!... Yo, bucket head!" As a hyperspanner bounces off his chassis.  


> Am thinking on a quirk and personallity and I think Iggy will be ready  to go.



HM, you can always figure that out IC during your initial posts.  I do that all the time.

So are we ready? 

Do we need entries on the RG thread for the Q7 and the ship?  If so, who's going to do them (As the only person to be able to edit the post)?


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 17, 2010)

If I wanted to change the Skill Training (perception) to Skill Training (Treat Injury) is that replacing a feat (which I am assuming and means 1000 cr) or a skill (100cr).?

Gotta think of a name too... maybe wait I suppose, and see how the little guy is. Maybe he was new and has to quirk out a bit first.

[sblock=Q7 Stats]
Q7

Small Droid (2nd degree) nonheroic 2
Init +3; Senses darkvision; Perception +3
Languages Basic, Binary, (2 unassigned)

Defences Ref 13 (flatfooted 11), Fort 8, Will 10
hp 7; Threshold 8
Immune droid traits

Speed 6 squares (hover)
Melee electroshock probe +0 (1d8 ion)
Fighting Space 1 square; Reach 1 square
Base Atk +1; Grp -4

Abilities Str 9, Dex 14, Con -,  Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 7

Feats: Skill Focus (Mechanics, Use Computer), Skill Training (Perception), 
Toughness, Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)

Skills: Mechanics +13, Perception +3, Pilot +8 Stealth +6, Use Computer +13

Systems: hovering locomotion, magnetic feet, heuristic processor, 6 tool appendages, 1 claw appendage, diagnostics package, internal storage (2 kg), improved sensor package, darkvision

Possessions: astrogation buffer (storage device, 10 memory units), circular saw, electric shock probe, fire extinguisher, electric arc welder, holorecorder, holoprojector[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> If I wanted to change the Skill Training (perception) to Skill Training (Treat Injury) is that replacing a feat (which I am assuming and means 1000 cr) or a skill (100cr).?




That would be feat. If you'd change it's starting skills, ie any of the other skills, it would count for reprogramming skills, but you are changing a skill acquired through a feat, so you are reprogramming a feat.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I have put a couple of places In Mos Eisley, and some base npcs on the Plots and Places thread.

Songdragon go ahead and post Q7 how you want him on the RG thread. Its a little bit different from manafacturers specs since you special ordered him. 

Blackrat - Do you want to post the ship on the RG thread, so you can keep track of changes you make to it? Such as bought equipment and such.

I will post the starting post this weekend. Most of us will be starting in Chalmun's cantina. Since it is known to have a no droid policy, do you want Iggy and Q7 to stay on the ship for right now?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Blackrat - Do you want to post the ship on the RG thread, so you can keep track of changes you make to it? Such as bought equipment and such.




Sure, I can do that. I'll put it to the same post as my character sheet.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Blackrat... 5 weeks of Vacation! Must be nice. Enjoy. 

Knightemplar... Will do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I will post the starting post this weekend.  Most of us will be starting in Chalmun's cantina. Since it is known to  have a no droid policy, do you want Iggy and Q7 to stay on the ship for  right now?



That makes sense, I guess.  Iggy and Kyu (Q7) can have witty droid conversation while they wait.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2010)

Kyu doesn't beep and bleep does it?

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 19, 2010)

I named the Q7 Qyn... Kyu just makes me think of some wee kid in some children's tv show. Even if that is now how it is spelled or the like and actually refers to a term in japanese martial arts.

I added the Skill Training (First Aid) and 3 medpacs (those at my cost) So the droid can help Iggy out or be a back up if Iggy is out of action or busy with other matters. Qyn would also be able to be a back up pilot and is quite decent with mechanics and computer use. He just does not fight. Nice to have around.

If anyone can think of anything else we should do with the Q7, let me know.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 20, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> I named the Q7 Qyn...




Pronounced like Gin?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2010)

"Kyuu" (forgot a 'u') is Japanese for Nine. Nothing to do with martial arts specifically.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 20, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Pronounced like Gin?




I was thinking more like Quin Or just change it to that, to avoid confusion. Whichever really. I am easy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2010)

Quin, works for me.  It's Ava's droid, so your honors Songdragon.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 22, 2010)

The IC post is here. I have two seperate scenes of action currently. 

The cantina where it seems a sabbac game is going on. This will become the major focus shortly. 

The starship where a grey skinned human-like female has just shown up. 

Depending on where the character wants to start the scene, please denote where you are at the top of the post.

Songdragon: Either name is fine for me. Don't forget you do control Quin for actions and speech in the starship scene. 

If you want to say something or do an action as the droid please put Quin at the top to eliminate some confusion for me.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Nobody get mad at me, but I think Iggy should be a rude, anti-social droid. But he is handy in and after a fight so that's why nobody has blown him out the airlock LOL 

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 22, 2010)

*HM*, no worries. I do not think you need to pick any quirk perse, you just RP Iggy the way you want and the quirk is like anyone else Rping theirs. And that is all fine by me, as long as he knows when to stay quiet.  Restraining bolts are nasty things I hear.  Just kidding of course. Play how you want to play him. We will work it all out in character... hopefully. 

*Blackrat* where you going to post the Frozen Star's stats and such? Here's a link to a layout for everyone; File:Ghtroc720 layout.jpg - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

*knightemplar* Are you still recruiting? Just wondering is all with the "recruiting" still in the subject of the post. Not saying a few more might not be a bad thing if anyone was interested and all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

Eh?  Ava stayed on our ship? 

I guess that means Naar and Galen are in the Cantina.  Unless Galen went by himself.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

Naar's in the cantina  Apparently Ava doesn't like seedy bars.

Yeah, I'll post the ship some time within the week. I hope we don't need it before that  I'll try to see who's good at what and update the pilot/attack/computer etc positions on the statblock


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

Oy, we posted around the same time, good thing they went together okay.  i haven't gone back and edited.

KT; Not sure why we went to the cantina.  Are we meeting someone or just looking for work, hoping to stumble upon it?

If we have a name of a Hutt or contact working for a Hutt I can start working on a Gather Info check.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> No medbay or lab in the ship drat,



Well, I think either of the holds might have been converted to have a small lab on one end. And once we strike rich, Naar can outfit it with a real medlab for Iggy


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=Frozen Star]
Frozen Star

Ghtroc 720 Freighter (3 unused emplacement points)

Colossal space transport

Int -3, Senses Perception +5

Defense Ref 14 (flatfooted 12), Fort 25; +12 armor
hp 110; Dr 15; SR 15; Threshold 75

Speed fly 12 squares (max velocity 750 km/h) fly 2 squares (starship scale)

Ranged double laser cannons +1 (-4 autofire) (dmg 4d10x2)

Fighting space 12x12 or 1 square; cover total

Base Atk +0; Grp +35

Atk Options autofire (double laser cannons)

Abilities Str 40, Dex 14, Con -, Int 13
Skills Initiative -3, mechanics +5, Perception +5, Pilot -3, Use Computer +5

Crew 2 (normal); Passengers 10
Cargo 135 tons; Consumables 2 months; Carried Craft none
Availability Licensed; Cost 98,500 (23,000 uses)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2010)

KT; I saw that you removed the recruiting tag on the thread title, but do you mind putting "







*OOC:*


" in to eliminate confusion.  Thanks.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 26, 2010)

OOC tag put on the thread. 


perrinmiller: There is no scheduled meeting set, you are just looking for work.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 8, 2010)

knightemplar, are you still out there? 

Anyone heard or seen KT?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

he was on an updated or am I late with this news??

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think KT ninja'd Soungdragon.

KT did say that he would update IC about once per week, so we are looking at a slow pace.  Also we still have 4 weeks for BR to be scarce as well with his vacation.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

slow is good for me,  I am waiting in my rulebook.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to drop out of this and the other game KT but I have alot I wish to do DM wise and I need more time to make up the new games I am thinking of running. Look for them soon.

Hope you guys have a blast and hope to see you round the threads in other things.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to see you go HM. 
I will check them out when you advertise.

KT; For Scum and Villany, I already sent a PM for a possible replacement to run Iggy.  If that falls through, I can run him in the meantime.

In your Star Trek game, I might be interested in filling in there too, but I may not know much more than HM.  I have made some characters in the Decipher Rules, but never got a chance to play them.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 27, 2010)

I understand HM, I am coming back up to the heaviest load at work myself. You are always welcome back if you find the time. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have not recieved the PM perrinmiller. 

The star trek game is not the decipher version, it is the older LUG version. 

I have copied some of the rules formats on the Ascendant page, which also has some of the background info here. If you are interested in it, take a look. If you dont have the rules, I can create the characters with you just telling me what race you are and what position on the starship you are going for. 

Rhun is currently playing the first officer and Chief Tactical and Security Officer

Ethandrew is currently playing the Chief Engineering Officer

Blackrat is currently playing the Chief Medical Officer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

The PM I sent was to another player to ask him if he would be interested in playing Iggy.  Unfortunately he is out for 2-3 weeks right now.  With Iggy sidelined for now on the ship we don't need an answer right away though.

As for Star Trek, I better pass on that since it's different rules. I need to make sure I can handle my current load of games right now first.  With Gotham Squires starting, I might be too busy.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2010)

If you need or want it KT, I could make up a second character until someone comes along. Or just keep it, whichever. Play by posting makes such a little easier. A bounty hunter wannabe would fun to get into the group. Let me know, I am cool doing it or not.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 28, 2010)

Songdragon: You might want to ask Naar and Galen on the BH first, especially since Naar escaped from Kessel. 

perrinmiller: That is fine. I will meet you in the Gotham Squires game. The nice thing about the LUG game is that it is a skill based game not a level based game like the Decipher game is. This allows characters to get skills in areas that dont really fall under their department specialization. 

If this interests you, you can probably find an old Core Book at dragontrove or noble knight. I had the Decipher books and sold them all but the Core, but have all of the published LUG books.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

Songdragon: Actually the PM I sent was to Binder Fred about taking over Iggy.  He didn't say yes, but that's because he was running out the door for his 3 weeks AFK.  When he gets back and starting in September he said he has more time, so who knows.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 29, 2010)

KT... NP.  You are right. Could do some Gunslinging Gungan too.  Whichever we need, if we need.

perrinmiller: Alright. He does seem about until next week.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 5, 2010)

knightemplar... If you are allowing a second character, or want to use her as an NPC. I made up a Gunagn (Gunslinger to be). She also has Treat Injury to aid in that department if needed. She eventual would get to dual wielding heavy blaster pistols.  Let me know if you want her or not.

[sblock="Gily"]
Medium gungan (Ankura) scoundrel 1
*Background* Military
*Force Points* 5
*Initiative* +8, *Perception* +5
*Languages:* Basic, Gunganese, Rodese

*Defenses:* Ref 18 (ff 15), Fort 12, Will 13
HP 19; Second Wind 14; Threshold 13

Speed 6 squares, swim 4 squares
*Ranged:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (+1 point blank, +1 if moved more than 2 squares) (3d8, 2d8 stun),
*Melee:* Atlatl +1 (2d4) 
Base Attack +0

*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6

*Talents:* Skirmisher

*Feats:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Simple)

*Trained Skills:* Acrobatics +8, Initiative +8, Perception +5, Stealth +8, Treat Injury +5 (+7 with medical kit)

*Untrained Skills:*Climb +1, Endurance +4, Jump +1, Ride +5, Swim +3 (may reroll or take 10),  

*Possessions:* (84.5 kg limit / 400 cr) heavy blaster pistol (targeting scope and licence), Atlatl, cred chip, comlink earbud, holster, utility belt, medical kit, medpac x3, waterskin (filled with spirits of one sort or another).

Description: Gily has the broad wide head and hooded eyes of Ankura Gungan. She has a deep and dark green skin color and her eyes are brown in color and look very hard look to them. She has a heavy blaster pistol holstered at her side and is often carrying about a well used but maintained animal hide pack. She dresses in loose fitting military fatigues.

Background Military[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont mind as long as Blackrat and perrinmiller dont mind. Do you want to start her and keep her on the ship currently?


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, on the ship is probably a good place to start her. She could have been sleeping in her bunk or the like. And gives the others a chance to chime in if they are okay with the idea or not. I believe Blackrat is still on vacation for a little bit yet (Lucky guy).


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, I see no reason to rush this.  I did ask BF and with his AFK this month he hasn't a chance to even read the threads yet.  Granted we already play with him, but normally I would prefer that to having us play multiple characters.  That's the reason I haven't been pursuing my original offer to play Iggy.

With that other game (with Jace and Xira) stalled out maybe Possum wants to play.  I was waiting for BF to officially so "no" first before I asked him.  

However, with more actual players, comes increased time lag for responses, so as a rule I am finding that less is better when the players are active and here.  I am surprised you are pushing it with you already running Quin, that could put over half the IC content in your corner, at times it might feel like you are playing with yourself. . <<heh, heh. Wasn't meaning to make a crude joke. Just happened.>>


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hehee. Gungan Gunslinger does sound pretty badass*, but I do agree with Perrin. It'd be better to wait first if someone is willing to fill in and maybe use Iggy as NPC for now.

*Reminds me of a one-shot enemy I had in my table-game. A Gungan Fallen Jedi Assassin


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome back Blackrat... where did your awesome vacation take you? If you do not mind sharing?

And yes, just saying Gungan Gunslinger invokes many reactions...  But no worries, I just put the idea out there. Another player would be nice to have. And I have no problem with Iggy being an NPC.

I played with someone in the old Living Force campaign, for 4 years, he had a gungan jedi. He took the force flight feat/power (back from the Revised Core Rulebook days). Flying about and the like, he was quite the character. (pun intended )


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Welcome back Blackrat... where did your awesome vacation take you? If you do not mind sharing?



Not far really. Spent couple weekends at the lakeside. Probably the best thing about finland is the thousands of lakes we have. My friend has a cottage at one lake and we gamed, grilled, swimmed and went to sauna.

Other than that, I took a trip to a zoo for the first time since elementary and then spent a weekend at a RPG-con. Kinda like Gen-Con but quite a lot smaller. Well, that's what you get in a country where the population of the whole country is smaller than one of your big cities


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty great Blackrat. We have a lot of nature to see over here in Canada too. Hoping to get out for a weekend in September, when everyone is back from vacations and they lift the campfire ban here in BC.

Cons are fun... I actually got to GenCon in 2003. Otherwise I usually play online in one way or another. 

Glad you had fun and good to have you back!


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 12, 2010)

The killer is I live in Indy with Gencon, but it is always the week before the schools start, so I have to work on the network and computer systems for the school. 

I am usually pulling out my hair trying to get everything I have done, before the school starts. I still havent been able to go to Gencon yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey BR;  The Hutt's a chick.   Unless you are intentionally calling her a "he",  Naar might not actually be able to tell. LOL


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Hey BR;  The Hutt's a chick.   Unless you are intentionally calling her a "he",  Naar might not actually be able to tell. LOL




Actually I am doing it intentionally . Hutts are actually genderless but most tend to have a personality that match humanoid genders and in extension manners... But, considering Naar's wisdom score, I don't think he really could tell the difference


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Galen cannot tell either, but the Nikto referred to her as a "she " I think.  Just hope it don't get us in trouble.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Galen cannot tell either, but the Nikto referred to her as a "she " I think.  Just hope it don't get us in trouble.




Well, Naar ain't too attentive either it seems 

And yeah, it might get a bit awkward at some point


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tonight before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2010)

I was looking at our character sheets and it seems none of us knows how to shoot that big gun in the ship  Since both Naar and Galen are ok in the cockpit, I think I'll take heavy weapon prof when I get a new feat. We can shift back and forth with who's piloting, but Naar can take the gunner place if need be.

Until then, we'll just stick Iggy to the gun


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

I think that was the plan, but after a few months I cannot remember.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, I fixed the ship sheet to take into account our skills to the best of my ability without books. I'll need to look over it again when I get to home and have the books


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Is it possible for the ship to start with Shields?  Repairing damage can be expensive.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2010)

It has. SR 15. Not very effective shields but it's a start


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

That's good, I missed that when I looked in the RG Thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...lic-empire-ooc-thread-jedi-counseling-114.pdfKT; How do you feel about using JC114?  I have found other sites tend to use that often in their Saga Games.

Jedi Counseling 114


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats fine. The only concern I have is how many of the second winds you can take with the variant rule: Multiple Second Winds. If it becomes too much, I may have to increase difficulty or opponents to counter act it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2010)

The second winds just keep you from needing to spend so much time in surgery and stuff after an encounter.  The critical care rules also facilitate this.

BTW, I asked two players to join and the both declined.  Perhaps Blackrat and Songdragon know of some other interested players from their games.  

I did not ask Possum, but he might have his hands full just keeping pace with GMing Dawn of Defiance and Fallout.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 18, 2010)

I would rather keep going. If the party feels another character is necessary, I can bring in one as an npc, that will take orders from the captains.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh? I assumed we were continuing even with 3 players.  

Why don't you just NPC Iggy then and leave it at that until another player asks to play?  He already fills the party role that is missing. 

I am ready to continue to.  So if Blackrat is ready we can be advanced, just tell us how much we spent on the ideas of Naar's.  Or he tells us how much he thought we would spend on it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, Naar don't need anything.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2010)

So we are scrapping the ideas we were shopping for?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, if it's ok to shop the grav-pool table and few hardware to build a ring, without actual RP, I'm ok with it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what I was suggesting.  Not sure the costs.  Maybe you have a better idea of how much we can/should spend and just leave it at that.  Save KT some time that way.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been playing around with RCR rules lately, and I haven't seen  anything about the computer helping with Sensors there either.  Frozen  Star has INT 13 for a +1 for Targeting.

But looking at the stats with a normal crew, the ship has no bonuses for INT or WIS based skills.  Perception is +5.

Maybe the roll you just made is an Aid Another as Sensor Operator for the Pilot's Perception check?  (Which I didn't roll and maybe should have.)


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 5, 2010)

I apologize for running late guys, I am going to try and do the next post on fri night or sat morning.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

I rolled a Perception, so Ava Use Computer check can be an Aid Another for Sensors.

What's up with Blackrat?  I have seen him logged in but he hasn't posted Naar for quite a while.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2010)

Been busy. I am logged in daily but I'm not really here that much


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2010)

BR; No problem, I suppose I probably look logged in and on-line all the time.  I leave the browser open on two computers whether I am at the keyboard or not. 

Iggy is our medic too.  I thought KT was letting you run him actually.  Since we haven't found a replacement player, might as well keep Iggy around for now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for the next 7 days.

But then again I am not really sure we all are still playing this one.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2010)

Perhaps looking at recruiting a person or two? We are at a point where that is possible. Just a thought.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, not a bad idea.  But everyone I talked to turned us down.  Though it is kind of hard to generate interest for games that move at a slow pace.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry, KT to leave you hanging, but I was waiting to see if BlackRat was going to post again in the New Year.  I know Songdragon and I have been active and around, but perhaps we are just not feeling it.

In my case, I am finding that I have to drive too many games forward and I just don't have it in me all the time, hoping someone else would take the lead on this one.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 24, 2011)

I am feeling the same thing. Love to concept, good characters, and when we are active things go great. I still think we are lacking in players. There are only three of us and no offense to BlackRat, but he does not seem to be post as often as Perrin and I. And with just the two of is... there is only so much we can do.  The slower pace does not seem too appealing to others. I like a somewhat faster pace, but I think it comes back to players. More players gives more interaction and it is just not happening.

And I will own up to my own failings of keeping this campaign way on the back burner. Especially of late.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you want me to go ahead and close it down then?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

Perhaps you should advertise again?  Start a re-recruiting thread and then drop a post in the thread with the link for GMs advertising games.

Give a week or two and see what happens.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

Game Closed


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to see that. I have to apologise my dissappearance, which is due to many reasons. First, around January, ENW became completely unresponsive for over a week for me, and after that it's been so slow that it simply takes away my interest of visiting here. The new visuals contribute to that loss of interest as does the change of mood that I feel that creeped to ENW somewhere along last year. Topple in my personal life that's been ups and downs and so, I don't like to come here anymore...

The game was fun as long as it lasted. Thank you KT.


----------

